# San Antonio/Austin Shyness meetup



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

I discovered that there is a San Antonio Shyness Meetup Group. It started in January and it sounds like it is still active. Go to meetup.com to join the group and read a little bit about it.


----------



## ATX Bandit (Jun 2, 2007)

Bummer there isn't one in Austin. May have to start one up!


----------

